# Where are you lining up on 7/11?



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Im planning to go to a local rogers store..thats in london ontario..not in a mall (fanshawe and wonderland) which has a starbucks like 3 doors done

Plan to arrive at 6am..(if opens at 6pm) if not earlier..so im at least 12 hours before the stores open...

Post your plans..and where


Also why isnt apple canadian stores having them?


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

They'll require immediate activation. Not like the first gen, where you paid full price. This model is subsidized by Rogers. Apple won't sell them in their stores.

I'd also look at BestBuy/FutureShop to carry it.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll be getting mine on the 12th. Lining up is a waste of time when you can walk in with almost no line the next day.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Flipstar said:


> I'll be getting mine on the 12th. Lining up is a waste of time when you can walk in with almost no line the next day.


Yeah, but everyone knows you gotta line up to on the "bleeding edge" of technology, right?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

CdnPhoto said:


> They'll require immediate activation. Not like the first gen, where you paid full price. This model is subsidized by Rogers. Apple won't sell them in their stores.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Is this speculation, or do you have a link that says this?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's what AT&T has officially said, so it's likely all carriers are doing this.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll be lined up along side my grille and beer cooler in the back yard, putting the finishing touches on a thick, juicy, medium rare rib steak and a frosty, craft malt beverage...


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I will be in Vegas on July 11, so I'm gonna go down to the Apple store there and watch the hype and hopefully I will get to try it out, but I think I'll be ordering mine online, hopefully they do sell it online from fido, because I dont want to come back and it be sold out everywhere


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Lets see what the plans are like and how many years to sell your soul for... 

I'm going to see if I can HUP with my corporate plan..


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

7/11? I'm throwing birthday party for my son. The iPhone can wait.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

psxp said:


> Lets see what the plans are like and how many years to sell your soul for...
> 
> I'm going to see if I can HUP with my corporate plan..


I agree. I'd like to see how much blood-o'-the-firstborn Robbers and Mutt want for this.... I have a great corporate plan, hope to be able to just add data. 

No way am I going to line up for anything!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to purchase online if possible, as i'll be away at my cottage that weekend.


----------



## rebekahqc (Apr 27, 2008)

I use very few phone minutes while at home but lots while traveling. For this reason, I have a PAYG plan on an unlocked phone and when I travel, I buy a local SIM card. From what I read on MacRumors, iPhone will not be available on line in an attempt to stop folks from unlocking the phone. You will have to activate the phone in the store at time of purchase and sign up for a 2 year plan. Anyone know if this is true for Canada? Some countries do not allow phone providers to lock customers into long term contracts. I wonder how this is going to work world wide.
I plan to go buy a new MBP tomorrow using my daughter's student discount and get an iPod Touch to use as PDA and MP3 player and keep my unlocked razor as phone.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

gonna take a paid holiday and, hopefully, be one of the first through the doors of my local shopping conglomerate.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldn't bother lining up, since the iPhone is cranked out of Chinese factories like everything else that is mass produced these days. It's not like it is a special hand crafted limited edition.

And if the phone is locked, I think I would take a pass, as I really do not like all of this proprietary stuff that goes on these days. It is like that with my current cell phone. I had an excellent plan with AT&T, but then Radio Slack went out of business, so if I want to reload the phone, I'd have to go to Buffalo. But with the xenophobia in the US these days, I don't want to bother with special travel visas just to go to Radio Slack in Buffalo. This country needs to tune into the real ways of doing business, and open the market up to real cellular providers; which would mark the end of the kleptomaniacs at Rogers and Bell. Locking is the same thing as pinko communism.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

EvanPitts said:


> And if the phone is locked, I think I would take a pass, as I really do not like all of this proprietary stuff that goes on these days. It is like that with my current cell phone. I had an excellent plan with AT&T, but then Radio Slack went out of business, so if I want to reload the phone, I'd have to go to Buffalo.


Radio Shack in Canada did not go out of business. The company that owned Radio Shack in Canada was not the same company that owned Radio Shack in the US. They simply lost the rights to use the name and branded merchandise.

Anyway, back on topic, on July 11th, I'll be calling Rogers to see how much my phone upgrade credit is worth and if I can activate it on my voice-only plan.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Huh - I got al confused. I thought you were going to line up at _the 7-11_ for an iPhone!


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I certainly hope they won't physically branded with any Rogers logo.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Huh - I got al confused. I thought you were going to line up at _the 7-11_ for an iPhone!


yeah.. 7/11 .. show how much the US is making us change our ways here in Canada. Canada's locale or date format is dd.mmm.yyyy so, it should really b 11/7


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Fen said:


> I certainly hope they won't physically branded with any Rogers logo.


Doubt it. The AT&T one wasnt. A lot of new HTC phones with rogers dont have robbers on them I think.. S621 for example


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Radio Shack in Canada did not go out of business.


If they didn't go out of business - they would still be in business. The replacement place, The Source or whatever, is basically garbage; and that is saying something since Radio Slack has long been in a tailspin. This country is good at trashing those things that are good, and replacing them with garbage. When I bought my cell phone years ago, it was with AT&T, and it was pretty good. Then that Rogers took it over, and they spammed me like twice a day, then they took away my plan, and really, it became utter garbage. They got rid of the calling cards thing, so I would have to travel to Buffalo every month to get one to keep the phone alive. They used to steal my minutes all the time, saying that I didn't refill the phone quickly enough - even though it was the fault of their entirely garbage billing system.

I was hoping that Cingular would come to Canada - superior service, good phones and good plans - but they went under as well. Yeah, I know AT&T "bought" them out - in my books, that means Out of Business. My girlfriend has Virgin, which has the same plan I used to have with AT&T, but I am loath to purchase one of their garbage phones - really, they have the worst phones possible.

I was impressed by the iPhone, though I hate that they are fixated in building cheesy cameras into every device these days. If I want a picture, I'll use a real camera that takes something decent. But I think I'll take a pass, until it is available in unlocked and unenfeebled form that will work on practical cellular networks.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As these phones will have to be activated at the point of purchase you'd be a fool to wait in line. This, from an Apple line-waiter.

Some interesting articles -- one that does state that activation will be required (that, and the lower price oughtta kill the iPhone grey market):

Yankee Group Blog » Blog Archive » Seven Overlooked iPhone 3G Details


And the response from competitors to the iPhone? PITIFUL! :lmao:

Electronista | iPhone 3G rivals tout age, not features as edge


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> If they didn't go out of business - they would still be in business. The replacement place, The Source or whatever, is basically garbage; and that is saying something since Radio Slack has long been in a tailspin. This country is good at trashing those things that are good, and replacing them with garbage. When I bought my cell phone years ago, it was with AT&T, and it was pretty good. Then that Rogers took it over, and they spammed me like twice a day, then they took away my plan, and really, it became utter garbage. They got rid of the calling cards thing, so I would have to travel to Buffalo every month to get one to keep the phone alive. They used to steal my minutes all the time, saying that I didn't refill the phone quickly enough - even though it was the fault of their entirely garbage billing system.
> 
> I was hoping that Cingular would come to Canada - superior service, good phones and good plans - but they went under as well. Yeah, I know AT&T "bought" them out - in my books, that means Out of Business. My girlfriend has Virgin, which has the same plan I used to have with AT&T, but I am loath to purchase one of their garbage phones - really, they have the worst phones possible.
> 
> I was impressed by the iPhone, though I hate that they are fixated in building cheesy cameras into every device these days. If I want a picture, I'll use a real camera that takes something decent. But I think I'll take a pass, until it is available in unlocked and unenfeebled form that will work on practical cellular networks.


Radio Shack - a tired lazy old store which sold dead stock, and the battery no one else would have except ebay. It's still the same now as the source.

Any other GSM carrier in Canada would be great, but the company has to be 54% Canadian owned according to our laws. 

The iPhone should come with a decent camera so the pics you get out of it are good enough, by no means slr quality, but good enough that you dont have to carry around another camera to get a decent shot with your friends.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Fen said:


> I certainly hope they won't physically branded with any Rogers logo.


I bet they wanted to but Apple said no way. There will be no outside branding on the device or firmware branding.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

here's to hoping that a friend that works at fido can hook me up with one without having to line-up/miss work.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Over on Engadget, there was a brief question & answer session with AT&T, where they mentioned purchasing the iPhone in the Apple store and how they would do the activation thing... so there still might be a chance that Apple will still sell them in-store and allow home activations, just not the carriers would allow it....


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

psxp said:


> yeah.. 7/11 .. show how much the US is making us change our ways here in Canada. Canada's locale or date format is dd.mmm.yyyy so, it should really b 11/7


Actually, that is a world standard for short form date (or more dd:mm:yy), only the U.S. puts the date & month backwards.
I'm waiting for them to start putting the time in MM:HH:SS 

Z.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Line up to buy a tech product? Not on your life!!!


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

zarquon said:


> Actually, that is a world standard for short form date (or more dd:mm:yy), only the U.S. puts the date & month backwards.
> I'm waiting for them to start putting the time in MM:HH:SS
> 
> Z.


Although dd/mm/yy still seems to be the official standard for Canada, the government now uses YYYY-MM-DD on all (or most) of its documents.

I've always used this standard and it is official in 2 countries I think.

With the USA next door it's just almost impossible to ever know what 3/4/2007 means up here.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder if people realize just how long the line up will be. Based on what is being said, everyone in the line will have to have their phone activated before leaving. That means going through the application process at the till. Credit checks, new account setups, adding iPhones to current accounts, doing manual activations over the phone in case their systems go down (very likely)...enjoy the line, it will definitely be a long one.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

EvanPitts said:


> Locking is the same thing as pinko communism.


This not intended to hijack the thread.....

Rogers Communications engages in commie pinko practises? A huge, diversified (communications, information, & entertainment) corporation in near monopolistic marketing positions (from media concentration to locking cellphones), trading on the Toronto and New York stock exchanges is the furthest from communism. It's capitalism at its finest.

Can you imagine the trouble Rogers would be in if the NYSE found out they are engaging in communist practises?! :yikes: 

Lighten up please, and don't take cellphone locking so personally. It's a business decision, not a political ideology.

"Be careful with contracts. If someone insists on having the right to screw you built into a contract, then regardless of what they may say at the moment, they fully intend to exercise that right should it suit them." – an American business law professor

PS - A reply would have been elicited if you had labelled cellphone locking as "imperialist capitalism".


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

gonna be outside the rogers video store in bracebridge ontario, as I won't be in toronto at the time. I definitely won't line up the whole day; I'll probably drop by an hour or two before hand. If there's a huge line then I'll just wait until Saturday.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

ruffdeezy said:


> The iPhone should come with a decent camera so the pics you get out of it are good enough, by no means slr quality, but good enough that you dont have to carry around another camera to get a decent shot with your friends.


I really like the camera in the iPhone. Maybe it's just because all of my other cell phones had horrible cameras but I really like the pictures the iPhone camera takes, all things considered. Plus being able to upload my pictures to Flickr instantly is a nice bonus.

Cow on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## gaspimp (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm planning a camp-out (get there at like 3AM and then wait as long as necessary) with some friends.

Anyone from Ottawa have any advice on which Rogers locations would be preferable?


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

some mentioned something about 6:00PM on the 11th...what's that about? surely it would be normal business hours no? 10:00am?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I wonder if those of us on FIDO can use our FIDO dollars towards the purchase of an iPhone. We should...but you never know.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

snipper said:


> some mentioned something about 6:00PM on the 11th...what's that about? surely it would be normal business hours no? 10:00am?


nothing has been confirmed, but all indications are that it will be at 6PM (that's what they did last year in the US for the first iPhone launch)


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> Unfortunately I will be in Vegas on July 11, so I'm gonna go down to the Apple store there and watch the hype and hopefully I will get to try it out, but I think I'll be ordering mine online, hopefully they do sell it online from fido, because I dont want to come back and it be sold out everywhere


ruff! much better things to do in Vegas baby!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Arne said:


> This not intended to hijack the thread.....
> 
> Rogers Communications engages in commie pinko practises? A huge, diversified (communications, information, & entertainment) corporation in near monopolistic marketing positions (from media concentration to locking cellphones), trading on the Toronto and New York stock exchanges is the furthest from communism. It's capitalism at its finest.
> 
> ...


Rogers bastardizes ALL of the phones that they sell. Every last one, and they do it so sneaky that yes, it is borderline illegal. I had to fight tooth and nail for them to drop the $500 in data they tried to charge me my first month! On my particular phone, they programed (and locked) their "Music Store" to my "End Call" button! Whenever I hung up AFTER the person I was talking to, the Rogers Music Player would open, as I tossed the phone into my pocket, where keys and coins would peruse the store looking for some groovy tunes. I had to explain to them that I have a laptop, ipod touch, and nintendo wii for internet browsing etc. And I DRMed my own songs for ringtones, I NEVER downloaded anything, or browsed anything on this phone.
At one point they tried to tell me that passing my songs THROUGH a cable or Bluetooth was considered DATA on THEIR network! I called Bull**** (I wonder how many people fell for THAT one!). Had them block ALL data to and from my phone (which in turn screwed my picture messages and sms). I googled and googled and googled and finally found the crack for my phone which set it back to Sony's defaults which consisted of silencing the camera, flash menus, 3 games and mp3's as ringtones (to name a SMALL few) ALL removed by Rogers.
The reviews you read online are of the default phones, not dumbed down feature removed skeletons that Rogers gives you. EVERY phone you get from Rogers you will HAVE to hack. Period.
If not for the iphone, I would NEVER ever buy another phone in a Rogers store again, strictly online from the manufacturer and slide my SIM card in. I suggest you all do the same, to avoid over charging and intentional "accidental" charges. There was NO reason for them to put that program on that button, other than for you to accidentally browse it and fork the money over with out question.

/rant


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

I hear ya, Elric. Rogers isn't the only mobile/internet provider with slimy business practises. Bell is one which immediately comes to mind. Can you imagine the thousands of Rogers and Bell customers who don't read their monthly bills carefully and are being ripped of because of "mistakes".

FYI - There is an error in my original post. "It's capitalism at its finest." should read:
"It's capitalism at its finest - or worst - depending on your point of view."


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

*I live in Ottawa...*

We should get a group and pick a rogers store to go to, help the time go by! LOL  I too will take a day off! It's a Friday, make it a long weekend!


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

kloan said:


> Over on Engadget, there was a brief question & answer session with AT&T, where they mentioned purchasing the iPhone in the Apple store and how they would do the activation thing... so there still might be a chance that Apple will still sell them in-store and allow home activations, just not the carriers would allow it....


I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that you won't be able to buy it online, and no matter which retail store you buy it in, be it Apple or AT&T, you'll have to activate in store; Apple employees will be trained to activate the phone and the process is only supposed to take 10-12 minutes.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Come on people, it's just a phone!
Hope I don't get "flamed"


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Why would you need to line up for the phone?  

It isn't like it's a limited edition or anything.

I have a figure in mind for what I can afford for a monthly plan.. if Rogers comes up with a figure within +/- $10, I'll get one. If not, it isn't worth it, and I'll use the one I have.

I refuse to be one of the mindless sheep with blindfolds on and their wallets open griping about what they have to pay just to get one. It's a phone, not something like gas for my car..

Lining up for the phone, just seems silly IMHO.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

6:00pm? that is when they will start selling them on the 11th? Are you serious? how silly is that? Are the stores gonna be open all night to handle the flood?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

psxp said:


> yeah.. 7/11 .. show how much the US is making us change our ways here in Canada. Canada's locale or date format is dd.mmm.yyyy so, it should really b 11/7


Same here. I thought, "Seventh of November?!? What's special about the seventh?"

I'll go back to my haggis and neeps the noo.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

satchmo said:


> I wonder if those of us on FIDO can use our FIDO dollars towards the purchase of an iPhone. We should...but you never know.


Ya that's what I was thinking, but you never know these companys can just say sorry the iphone is excluded, also I have 7 months to go with my current Fido contract I wonder if they will just let me extend to the amount they require on top of my remaining, I think they have done this in the past.

Now I'm getting impatient to see the data and contract term Robbers is gonna give us....


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

zarquon said:


> Actually, that is a world standard for short form date (or more dd:mm:yy), only the U.S. puts the date & month backwards.
> I'm waiting for them to start putting the time in MM:HH:SS
> 
> Z.


That is true, but in English at least, you don't hear too many people say that the iPhone is coming out on 11 July, they say July 11th, hence 7/11.


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

EvanPitts said:


> If they didn't go out of business - they would still be in business. The replacement place, The Source or whatever, is basically garbage; and that is saying something since Radio Slack has long been in a tailspin. This country is good at trashing those things that are good, and replacing them with garbage. When I bought my cell phone years ago, it was with AT&T, and it was pretty good. Then that Rogers took it over, and they spammed me like twice a day, then they took away my plan, and really, it became utter garbage. They got rid of the calling cards thing, so I would have to travel to Buffalo every month to get one to keep the phone alive. They used to steal my minutes all the time, saying that I didn't refill the phone quickly enough - even though it was the fault of their entirely garbage billing system.
> 
> I was hoping that Cingular would come to Canada - superior service, good phones and good plans - but they went under as well. Yeah, I know AT&T "bought" them out - in my books, that means Out of Business. My girlfriend has Virgin, which has the same plan I used to have with AT&T, but I am loath to purchase one of their garbage phones - really, they have the worst phones possible.
> 
> I was impressed by the iPhone, though I hate that they are fixated in building cheesy cameras into every device these days. If I want a picture, I'll use a real camera that takes something decent. But I think I'll take a pass, until it is available in unlocked and unenfeebled form that will work on practical cellular networks.


Cingular actually bought AT&T, then changed its name to AT&T.

AT&T Mobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Circuit City bought the company that licensed the Radio Shack name. Radio Shack didn't want a U.S. competitor using their name, so they took away the licensing. No company went out of business during this process.

The Source by Circuit City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

snipper said:


> 6:00pm? that is when they will start selling them on the 11th? Are you serious? how silly is that? Are the stores gonna be open all night to handle the flood?


they did it last year. it remains to be seen if they will this year however.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Billionairess said:


> Cingular actually bought AT&T, then changed its name to AT&T.


It's still too bad. I would have subscribed to Cingular is they were ever allowed to do business in this country. As for AT&T, been there, got the t-shirt, and I never plan on returning to that torture. AT&T is pretty much the same as Bell when it comes to customer torture and obfuscated billing practices.



> Radio Shack didn't want a U.S. competitor using their name, so they took away the licensing. No company went out of business during this process.


They all went out of business in The Hammer because there are no Radio Shack stores left. As far as I know, Buffalo (or perhaps Niagara Falls NY. is the closest). Maybe some corporate didn't file for official bankruptcy, but it is a fact that I have not seen a Radio Shack in my travels of late. Not that I am a Radio Shack fanatic, it was that I bought my cell phone there and they were the only place that carried the calling cards my phone needed. AT&T (which went out of business here and was taken over by Rogers) changed the plan I was on, and the cards are now only available in the US. So I haven't bothered because it was too expensive for my uses anyways.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> It's still too bad. I would have subscribed to Cingular is they were ever allowed to do business in this country. As for AT&T, been there, got the t-shirt, and I never plan on returning to that torture. AT&T is pretty much the same as Bell when it comes to customer torture and obfuscated billing practices.


As Billionairess points out, though, the new AT&T is still cingular at heart. They just bought AT&T so they could use the name and trade as T on the NYSE.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

how early are you going before the store opens??


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I'll be lining up in my lavatory


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Someone said over at HowardForums that Rogers won't be having the special 6PM launch again and that it will be available at regular hours. If that's the case then I'm not lining up anywhere but I'll stroll by a couple hours after it opens.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

normal business hours would be brilliant and make more sense as far as handling the volumes. I will prob take the day off, but will NOT stand in line ALL day for a 6:00pm opening


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

yes, if they're gonna force you to activate in-store then it only makes sense for them to go with regular hours.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Do we have to pay $199 and sign a 3 year contract?*

Or do we get the phone for free?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

the latter


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

Any downtown Toronto peeps out there? Where is the biggest line up gonna be or better yet the smallest lineup?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Gene Rayburn said:


> the latter


You mean the former.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Why line up? I don't understand this concept at all. I'd personally wait until the next day to avoid the chaos....but i'll be lying in the Bahamian sun. 

I'll get it when i return. And i'll be giddy.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

I will be here July.11th, The Apple Retail Store should be selling the iphone, I hope. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/60731-edmonton-apple-store-july-1st-4.html


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

That would be great if the Apple Store in Edmonton is open by the 11th. I'm just wondering if BestBuy will have them for sale. I remember a while back they posted on their website they were getting the iPhone and you could sign up to get information when it was available. 
I guess we'll just have to keep waiting until an official announcement comes out from Rogers. Hopefully in a week or 2.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not waiting for it. Bought a Blackberry in the spring, and doubt I will switch for a number of years.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> That would be great if the Apple Store in Edmonton is open by the 11th. I'm just wondering if BestBuy will have them for sale. I remember a while back they posted on their website they were getting the iPhone and you could sign up to get information when it was available.
> I guess we'll just have to keep waiting until an official announcement comes out from Rogers. Hopefully in a week or 2.


From the way that Apple and AT&T are working in the states I would say that you will only get the iPhone 3G at Apple (brick & mortar) Stores or from Rogers/Fido direct.


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

line up is stupid. I am getting mine the day after july 11. also i am still waiting for the plans


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You mean the former.


yes, what was I saying. meant one, said the other.


----------



## ron891 (Sep 6, 2006)

*t-shirt*

Reason for lining up ... t-shirt, poster, some cheezy little very cool promo.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

...and self validation as a true Apple zombie. If I get an iPhone it will be through ebay or something unlocked and have a sans data plan.


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*maybe no line up at rogers*

I am new to the hood, so please be kind......but this is what a co-worker I found.

It is from the states, but it makes sense that it might happen here.

could it be possible Rogers might do this?

This is just our theory, but it goes along what AT&T might be doing in the states.

You go to Rogers, or online on Rogers site and you choose your plan,etc, and all that fun stuff. They issue you a confirmation number. You buy the phone from Apple or an Apple store on July 11th and you activate it through itunes using your confirmation number.

So the phone is bricked,essentially. Until you get home.

The only line up is at the apple store on the 11th and you still get that great apple unboxing experience. 


AppleInsider | iPhone 3G buyers may be able to complete activation at home


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

AT&T is selling devices at their stores, and so will Rogers Stores. It says that explicitly at the website.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not exactly reliable, but the employees in Woodstock's Rogers store say they aren't even going to carry it... It's what "they've been told from head office"...


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

Just imagine...once the iPhone has rolled out for a few months, you will be able to buy your iPhone from every single Rogers location, probably even a Rogers Video!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Just an FYI, not sure if anyone mentioned it before, but I was in the Vancouver Apple Store today and was told that they definitely will have the new iPhone there on 7/11. They said they don't have any of the details about activation or what-have-you... but there you go, take it for what its worth.

Personally, I'll probably be trying to find a Fido dealer that will have them... that doesn't sound too easy.


----------



## wolfshades (Jun 11, 2008)

I live right across the road from a Rogers store - can see it from my windows. So....when people start lining up, I'll gauge it then go join them. Will have to ask them what time they're opening that day. Don't expect to get much sleep the night before.

*hangs head in abject shame* Yes. I'm a geek. I have no control.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ill be at Masonville at 7am

Rogers is selling them at 8am


----------



## wolfshades (Jun 11, 2008)

*Because of Rogers' announcement of iPhone rates*



wolfshades said:


> I live right across the road from a Rogers store - can see it from my windows. So....when people start lining up, I'll gauge it then go join them. Will have to ask them what time they're opening that day. Don't expect to get much sleep the night before.
> 
> *hangs head in abject shame* Yes. I'm a geek. I have no control.


I changed my mind. I'm not lining up at all. I'm sleeping in.

Know why?

'Cause Rogers priced themselves out here in Canada. No way am I going to pay their ridiculous scandalous rates for the iPhone. I'll wait until a competitor sets up shop and buy one then.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

wolfshades said:


> I changed my mind. I'm not lining up at all. I'm sleeping in.
> 
> Know why?
> 
> 'Cause Rogers priced themselves out here in Canada. No way am I going to pay their ridiculous scandalous rates for the iPhone. I'll wait until a competitor sets up shop and buy one then.


Yes, this thread seems rather ridiculous now. I guess I'm not calling in sick to work now. I hope you all signed the petition.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm not sure there is much reason for me to line up where i live seeing as its a small area and most of the types who would line up are too pissed off at the no unlimited data to bother getting an iPhone on launch. it would be fun to line up tho , i did it back when the Wii was released and it was a blast in that line.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

For some reason i JUST can't picture people waiting in line outside of a Rogers.... not even because of the plans, it's just hard to imagine. I really don't know why, but I'll be surprised if there are a lot of people at my local Rogers.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> For some reason i JUST can't picture people waiting in line outside of a Rogers.... not even because of the plans, it's just hard to imagine. I really don't know why, but I'll be surprised if there are a lot of people at my local Rogers.



I can see you now, full drag, looking like a tranny... :lmao: ready to kiss dear ole Ted!

Now be original ~ give HowEver back her avitar!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

iPhoneInCanada said:


> Just imagine...once the iPhone has rolled out for a few months, you will be able to buy your iPhone from every single Rogers location, probably even a Rogers Video!



Even Costco eh?
That's where I bought my SonyEricsson K790A ... with all the freebies!


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I live in Ottawa, so where will everyone be lining up? I for sure will be buying one


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Adguyy said:


> I live in Ottawa, so where will everyone be lining up? I for sure will be buying one


July 11.....
Probably at the Sidney , BC Liquor Store buying some supplies for the 'weekend' of sailing!
( of course ONLY to be indulged at anchor, not whilst actively sailing! )
Was given a iPhone 'pledge for my birthday last week!
Will wait until a decent package comes down from Edward Rogers of Ripoff Tel!

Hopefully the 'early adopters' will give my Apple shares a little lift!


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

another reason I don't want to wait a couple month to buy the 3G one is that new one with front camera will come out jan 2009..

it's a very reasonable guess..


----------

